# Parents used my name on planning permission without consent



## Unsure02 (13 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone, I have just found out that my parents used my name on several planning permission applications, that were accepted, when I was a child to build a house. Is this allowed? Will this affect me now that I want to get planning permission to build my own house. Thanks


----------



## cremeegg (13 Jan 2021)

Unsure02 said:


> Hi everyone, I have just found out that my parents used my name on several planning permission applications, that were accepted, when I was a child to build a house.





Unsure02 said:


> Is this allowed?



Well if it has happened it has happened, allowed hardly comes into it.



Unsure02 said:


> Will this affect me now that I want to get planning permission to build my own house.



Yes it will, specifically you will not be considered to have a housing need.

Using other peoples name on planning applications was (is?) widespread, and in some cases that I am aware of the person involved has been unable to get their own planning. If you were under age at the time that might open some possibility to claim that you could not have made a valid application.

If you look for a solicitor with experience in the area, they might be able to help.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RedOnion (13 Jan 2021)

cremeegg said:


> Yes it will, specifically you will not be considered to have a housing need.


Unless the OP has a house, how would it impact any future application they make?


----------



## cremeegg (13 Jan 2021)

I am no expert on this, but my neighbour's son was refused planning permission on the basis that he had received planning some years previously and therefore had no housing need. Someone else had applied for planning using his name. He was unable to resolve the situation.


----------



## RedOnion (13 Jan 2021)

Thanks @cremeegg 
I had never thought of that. I've seen a few problems before with parents buying / building houses in their children's names, but no first hand accounts of planning issues.


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jan 2021)

Some counties (Wicklow) had a locals only policy, that may be the case here.


----------



## kceire (14 Jan 2021)

Could have been some other person with the same name. It does happen.


----------

